# Why only one bucket for wheels?



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi folks, a question I've had on my mind for a long time now, is why people only tend to use one bucket for cleaning their wheels ? (3BM)

From my experience with having gloss black wheels on previous cars I know that they scratch just as easily (if not more so) than the rest of the paint. As such, I tend to use 4 buckets (4BM?! :lol Two for the paint and two for the wheels. I also take extra care when washing my wheels and regularly dunk my mitt back in both buckets to get any junk off of my mitt/brushes etc.

So why do most people just use the one bucket and seemingly scrub quite aggressively with the wheels? Is it just because people don't care about scratches on their wheels, or because most wheels are silver and it's not as easily seen?

TIA


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Interesting topic, I try to treat my wheels with the same came care as the rest of the car.

Also thought about iron fallout removers designed for painted wheels which are ok to use on painted wheels but not on painted panels on the car.. Why?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

ENEP said:


> Interesting topic, I try to treat my wheels with the same came care as the rest of the car.
> 
> Also thought about iron fallout removers designed for painted wheels which are ok to use on painted wheels but not on painted panels on the car.. Why?


No idea - I use iron fallout remover over all of my car. Perhaps the ones for wheels only have acid in them or something?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I use the 13 bucket method, one for each panel and one for each wheel.....works a treat


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

TonyHill said:


> I use the 13 bucket method, one for each panel and one for each wheel.....works a treat


Now there's an idea!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Im guilty*

I to only use the 1bm for wheels, mine are gloss black caliber y spokes.

I guess its the fact that they are powder coated so im my mind its harder than car paint and also to replace them its about 400 where as my car is a lot more.

Plus most peoples wheels have a curb mark or something, I guess wheels are Sean by some as a consumable item and their fore less care is taken.

I have often taught about using a 2bm but also may just rinse on my mitt with the hose. Hmm lots to think about


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Wouldn't you just use the one rinse bucket?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

TonyHill said:


> I use the 13 bucket method, one for each panel and one for each wheel.....works a treat


Are they builders buckets or bigger detailing buckets, do you need a grit guard if you use that many all so ?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Forsh said:


> Wouldn't you just use the one rinse bucket?


Because the wheels are very dirty and have the highest concentration of iron fallout from the brakes. I wouldn't really want to be dumping that in the same bucket that would then be used to rinse the mitt for the bodywork. That's my reasoning, anyway!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I’ve always used the 4 BM. 2 for wheels and 2 for the paintwork. Makes perfect sense to me. They do get very dirty.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I've always used the 4 BM. 2 for wheels and 2 for the paintwork. Makes perfect sense to me. They do get very dirty.


Glad I'm not the only one!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

I have recently started using the 2 bucket method for wheels also. Being new gloss black alloys i thought why not.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

jamiepollock643 said:


> I have recently started using the 2 bucket method for wheels also. Being new gloss black alloys i thought why not.


Yeah, I've had brand new powder coated gloss black wheels before and the powder coating isn't actually any more durable than the clear coat on the rest of the car. Scratches very easily, in fact.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One bucket for me, I PW rinse first then spray on the pre wash to let soak the a second PW rinse followed by the main wash with the EZ brush and small detailing brush by at this point most of the crud is already gone, never had any real issues. :detailer:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> One bucket for me, I PW rinse first then spray on the pre wash to let soak the a second PW rinse followed by the main wash with the EZ brush and small detailing brush by at this point most of the crud is already gone, never had any real issues. :detailer:
> 
> View attachment 53420


I use the same stuff, but with the two buckets. PW first, or maybe even iron remover first if super dirty, then after a good rinse with the PW Daytona Speedmaster brush, wheelnut brush and a small finger mitt. There's still a lot of abrasive rubbish stuck to the wheel after a jet wash, so it's worth being extra careful IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

One wheel bucket for me too. Always use a stubby lance on the pressure washer to rinse out tools before they go back in the bucket.


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

I always use 2BM for wheels and for the car after snow foaming. They're ceramic coated the wheels and yes they come up fairly clean after a snow foam but the amount of crud in the rinse bucket is generally from the wheel brush on the inners which is harder to clean with the snow foam / pressure washer. Surprised people take a 1 bucket approach.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

I use the 0BM for my wheels!

They're coated in gtechniq wheel armour - so a spray of gtechniq W6 and a pressure wash makes the muck fly off!

The wheel armour was a god-send when I had these wheels - cleaning by hand was a bit time consuming!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

FJ1000 said:


> I use the 0BM for my wheels!
> 
> They're coated in gtechniq wheel armour - so a spray of gtechniq W6 and a pressure wash makes the muck fly off!
> 
> ...


I had that on a previous car, but still used to clean my wheels properly as well. Not everything gets removed by the jet wash. Much the same as when you have a coating on the bodywork - you still need more than just a jet wash to get rid of all the dirt.

I think car manufacturers need to make more 5 spoke wheels though - the less intricate, the better!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

MBRuss said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I always use two buckets for the wheels as well


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never used a washmitt or buckets on wheels. If just a simple clean, then snowfoam and rinse is enough. Sometimes I break out the wheel brushes and clean them. Even when I need to decontaminate the wheels, I still resort to brushes for cleaning and agitation of product. If the wheels need drying, I'll use MF towels and same for buffing off LSP.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

My coated wheels are 90% clean just after a pressure wash. I have one bucket filled with shampoo, incredibrush and wheel mitt. I do the same method as Matt at obsessed garage, rinse what ever tool I'm using with the pressure wash before it goes back into the bucket.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

For the same reason you use brushes on wheel that you wouldn’t dream of touching your paint with, wheels coatings are harder than paint, and get dirtier too. 

Actual technique depends on the wheels and what’s on them, gloss black take more care, standard silver powder coat not a problem, ceramic coated wheels shouldn’t end any more than norma” bodywork shampoo. On my own standard alloys I tfr with the rest of the car then pw off, check for any tar spots and treat then snow foam and pw again, if done regularly that’s usually enough. If they are particularly dirty and I have to break out the brushes then I’ll use one bucket with wheel soap (AF Revolution) and do them whilst the snow foam is dwelling on the rest of the car. After each wheel I’ll rinse both it and the brush at the same time, keeping the wash water clean.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Just one one for me, I use tfr with fallout remover or alloy cleaner, then wash with bodywork shampoo. All topped off with qd, out polish if necessary.

Never had a problem after that lot.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

MBRuss said:


> I had that on a previous car, but still used to clean my wheels properly as well. Not everything gets removed by the jet wash. Much the same as when you have a coating on the bodywork - you still need more than just a jet wash to get rid of all the dirt.
> 
> I think car manufacturers need to make more 5 spoke wheels though - the less intricate, the better!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Unless it's been a long time since a wash - yes the jet wash does remove everything!

If it has been a while though, i give the wheels a quick blast of snowfoam and agitate with a brush - using a single bucket with water and shampoo for the brush. Rarely need to though. The C5 really is that good! Thinking back, I think those multispoke speedlines had 2 coats of the stuff - one from me, and another when KDS detailed the car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

FJ1000 said:


> Unless it's been a long time since a wash - yes the jet wash does remove everything!
> 
> If it has been a while though, i give the wheels a quick blast of snowfoam and agitate with a brush - using a single bucket with water and shampoo for the brush. Rarely need to though. The C5 really is that good! Thinking back, I think those multispoke speedlines had 2 coats of the stuff - one from me, and another when KDS detailed the car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How often do you ash the car then? I always found that a decent amount of dirt remained. Especially around the backs of the spokes where the most brake dust accumulates. And I applied two layers of coating back there too.

My current car just has Poorboy's wheel sealant on the faces because I can't be bothered to remove the wheels and apply a sealant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

MBRuss said:


> I think car manufacturers need to make more 5 spoke wheels though - the less intricate, the better!


5 spokes is overkill!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Forsh said:


> 5 spokes is overkill!


I'd go for a one spoke of they did it. No need to remove the wheels to apply a sealant then!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

MBRuss said:


> How often do you ash the car then? I always found that a decent amount of dirt remained. Especially around the backs of the spokes where the most brake dust accumulates. And I applied two layers of coating back there too.
> 
> My current car just has Poorboy's wheel sealant on the faces because I can't be bothered to remove the wheels and apply a sealant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not that often - a month can go by between washes in winter.

Perhaps it makes a difference that the gtechniq was applied either when the wheels were brand new (current wheels), or straight after a refurb (the speedlines pictured).

Either way - saves me a lot of hassle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

4bm for me and i makes sure pressure washed off before I touch them


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

FJ1000 said:


> Not that often - a month can go by between washes in winter.
> 
> Perhaps it makes a difference that the gtechniq was applied either when the wheels were brand new (current wheels), or straight after a refurb (the speedlines pictured).
> 
> ...


Hmm, I did the same with my wheels though. Brand new wheels that I had powder coated in gloss black, then I immediately wiped them down and applied wheel sealant in two coats, and then fitted to the car after the coating had cured. Similar story on my M135i wheels - car was only a few days old and has barely gone anywhere and wheels were thoroughly cleaned and decon'ed.

I used Carbon Collective Wheel Sealant, which may or may not be the same thing.

Either way, I've never found that a jet wash takes everything off. I've always needed to touch the car to get every last bit off.

Maybe I'm just unlucky?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hang on - so you were using a different product!!

Try the gtechniq stuff - it’s like magic. 

I’ve used other wheel sealants before and they were nowhere near as effective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

FJ1000 said:


> Hang on - so you were using a different product!!
> 
> Try the gtechniq stuff - it's like magic.
> 
> ...


Haha, I was under the impression it's the same stuff, even comes in an identical bottle. Hard to tell with all these clear liquids though, admittedly. We have some actual Gtechniq stuff at home that I bought for the wife's car, but we never got around to applying it. Can never find the time to pull all the wheels off to do it these days and her wheels are pretty stained now. What's a good cleaner to use if an iron fallout remover doesn't cut through everything? Wonder wheels? Or is that overkill?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.91 (Jan 22, 2018)

Excuse my ignorance but why do people use a dedicated bucket for wheels? Do they not rinse/wash the bucket out after? Is it because dirt/dust might linger in the bucket even after rinsing it?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Chris.91 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but why do people use a dedicated bucket for wheels? Do they not rinse/wash the bucket out after? Is it because dirt/dust might linger in the bucket even after rinsing it?


Exactly that. Brake dust particles are nasty abrasive things and can stick to/linger in the bucket, even after a rinse. Many also use a dedicated mitt for the bottom half of the car, but I've not gone that far yet.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Brake dust is mostly little bits of steel from pads and disks, and is sharp as . Keeping wheels and paint cleaning apparatus separate therefore a very good plan.

I do have a separate wash mitt for sills and underneath bumpers etc, but I go down to the bottom on the doors with my normal mitt (albeit they are the last bit to get washed).


----------

